# sshd, sendmail problem & example of rc.conf



## neo_leopard (May 17, 2009)

i have problem on starting sshd service. i cannot login trough ssh because sshd wont start what should i do.
i allready write 'ssh_enabled="YES"' but stil nothing happen.

i allready adding 'PermitRootLogin="YES"' and also changing the port.

im trying to stop sendmail service but nothing happend. eventhough i allready write:

sendmail_enable=â€NOâ€
sendmail_submit_enable=â€NOâ€
sendmail_outbound_enable=â€NOâ€
sendmail_msp_queue_enable=â€NOâ€

is someone willingly show me example of rc.conf setting for proxy+squid.

is there is way to quicken the bootloader?

FYI im installing freebsd 7.0


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 17, 2009)

It's 
	
	



```
sshd_enable="YES"
```

Do not use 
	
	



```
PermitRootLogin
```
 in sshd_config on an Internet-facing IP-address. Log in as a regular user and su to root.

By default, only 'local' Sendmail will run, which will handle email from the system to its users (like cron output to the root user). If you turn that Sendmail off, you won't see any errors, unless you have all logfiles open every minute. Just leave 
	
	



```
sendmail_enable="NO"
```
 in rc.conf, so Sendmail won't listen on an Internet interface. In fact, take all Sendmail entries out of rc.conf, because the defaults (in /etc/defaults/rc.conf) will already be correct.

For squid all you need is 
	
	



```
squid_enable="YES"
```
 in rc.conf.

If you wonder what to put in rc.conf to autostart a daemon, just look in the [/usr/local]/etc/rc.d/ script for what it expects.

For a faster boot sequence, put something like 
	
	



```
autoboot_delay="3"
```
 in /boot/loader.conf.


----------



## SirDice (May 18, 2009)

If you really don't want sendmail use *sendmail_enable="NONE"* in rc.conf. But this will also prevent periodic(8) from mailing you.


----------



## neo_leopard (May 18, 2009)

i would like to try. your solution. where i can get more  tips on enhancing my proxy squid. i need to remove extra boot time. boot option and etc. removing boot loader. an i also need quick login to root using ssh. im not using it internet facing. its behind my reuter


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 18, 2009)

What does 'enhancing my proxy squid' mean? 

You can cut down on boot time by using a minimal kernel with only the necessary options/hardware/drivers in it. 

You can even disable the entire start up menu; see /boot/defaults/loader.conf for information -- override setting using /boot/loader.conf, don't change anything in /boot/defaults/loader.conf.

SSH: in sshd_config, switch off 'Use DNS', or a login can stall for a minute.


----------

